# Topics > Arts > Kinetic art >  Kinetic art from Roland Olbeter, Barcelona, Spain

## Airicist

Roland Olbeter

----------


## Airicist

Interview with Roland Olbeter Sistematurgia

Published on Mar 10, 2014

----------

